# Elu Router



## oldmill (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a 25 year old Elu MOF 177/2 Router that I use as a table unit most of the time. It runs at one speed only so I suspect the speed control unit that sits on top of the armature is defective. 

I am looking for parts and suspect this Elu unit may be the same as the Dewalt DW624. I think most of the Dewalt line where born as Elu's before Black & Decker took over. My unit is Swiss made and is still in good shape. I have replaced bearings once already. 

Any help would be appreciated....

Regards,
Garth McGill


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

oldmill said:


> I have a 25 year old Elu MOF 177/2 Router that I use as a table unit most of the time. It runs at one speed only so I suspect the speed control unit that sits on top of the armature is defective.
> 
> I am looking for parts and suspect this Elu unit may be the same as the Dewalt DW624.


Hello

As you suspected more or less the same router (MOF177e) is still being made today as the deWalt DW625*E* (the DW624 is the equivalent of the old single speed MOF177). My only surprise is that yours is a MOF177e not the 3339 which was the US model (I thought that Canada would get the same model). My parts list shows 115/120 volt MOF177e Typ 2 speed controller to be part nunber 868142-02. The same part number was used in the MOF177e Typ 3 and Typ 4 as well as the DW625 Typ 4. The more recent DW625 Typ 5 and the latest Typ 6 show part number 868142-04. I don't know what the differences are but your local deWalt dealer should be able to supply you with the approproate part. Current cost in the UK is about £75 (US $120), so not a cheap spare part

Regards

Phil


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Phil, you are a mine of information and it does you great credit that you are willing to share it. This forum is superb at providing answers to people from the four corners of the earth and equals more than the sum of the parts.

Long may it continue !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## oldmill (Apr 15, 2011)

Many thanks for your help! The only reason I'm thinking about an armature is because I damaged the top of it taking off the bearing some time ago. The brownish bakolite collar that fits over the top is also damaged but the unit still runs ok at one speed only, I think about 15,000 rpm based on the amperage draw. The soft start function is fine. I am not sure of the bakolite collar purpose other that to sense armature speed for the controller.

If the cost of parts exceeds the price of a new unit I am wondering about by-passing the speed controller and have the unit run at full speed without the soft start function.

Does anyone know how to bench test the controller?

Any comments? Regards, Garth McGill


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

15,000 rpm seems a tad slow. The DW624/MOF177e single speed turms at around 22 to 24,000 so I'd expect an "unthrottled" MOF177e to do the same


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

If it is truely runs at full speed. You could opt for a plug in unit that would vary the speed with a dial it woud be cheaper than the replacement part. Probably you can buy at rockler or amazon.


----------



## Tim Chase (Apr 6, 2011)

Garth 
I did this same repair you propose to my Elu 3339 after the speed control failed a fews back. I called the B&D service center in my area and they helped determine the correct part based on model serial and series # it was an easy replacement and has worked well since. Nothing out there on the market to compete with the swiss made elu's at least in my opinion so I'll keep repairing mine should I ever have any other issues, still cheaper than a new router.
Tim


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Tim Chase said:


> Nothing out there on the market to compete with the swiss made elu's at least in my opinion so I'll keep repairing mine should I ever have any other issues, still cheaper than a new router.


Amen to that - but then, I'm biased :yes4:


----------



## oldmill (Apr 15, 2011)

Many thanks for all the imputs. 

An update...
Unit is in service as I have project in progress right now. Since my last post I have noticed that I did in fact damage the top of the armature shaft installing the last set of bearings. So to fully repair I would need a new armature as well as the Wheel part 87 #248367. I think this is the speed pick up for the 85 #Circut Board.

I am not really sure what speed I have when I by-pass the speed controller and feed 120 volts to the moter I get a no load reading of 6.2 amps. The name plate lists 12.0 amp.
I will run a load amp reading to see what I have. The volltage does not change to the motor direct or going thru the controller. This fact would suggest the unit is running at full speed. A high speed tack would be the answer.

It is suggested on some sites that external speed controllers not be used on soft start routers. My soft start function is still functioning.

I don't understand why the Dewalt DW625 is nameplated at 15 amps and my Elu 177/2 is nameplated at 12 amps. They are reportedly the same unit. In any event I have some more research to do. Does anyone have the schmatic?

..Regards


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

oldmill said:


> I don't understand why the Dewalt DW625 is nameplated at 15 amps and my Elu 177/2 is nameplated at 12 amps. They are reportedly the same unit. In any event I have some more research to do. Does anyone have the schmatic?


Sorry, no schematic I'm afraid..... As to the amperage, the rating plate would be for the *maximum* amperage drawn, i.e. under full load, so I wouldn't expect you to ever see the rated figure. There are a couple of points about the rating of the machine; I've just taken a look at my 240 volt 50Hz MOF177/2 and found that it has a rating of 7.8A 1850 watts at 50~60Hz so I'll have a look at my 110 volt MOF177e (a Typ 4) tomorrow and post the figures on it's rating plate but I suspect it will say something similar to yours, secondly deWalt uprated the MOF177e motor 2 or 3 years back to 2000 watts. I don't know why, but it may have had something to do with complaints they had received from solid surface (Corian) fabricators about the original models (up to Typ 5) MOF177e/DW625 being a bit gutless on solid surface materials (I can confirm that they _sometimes_ are) or perhaps they just redesigned the motor or speed controller. Either way that would be 16.6 Amps on 120 volts (or 18.8 volts on UK site voltage, 110 volts) and is why we are now told to use 32 Amp site plugs (BS.4343 or CEE Typ 17) on the new routers instead of the 16 Amp ones which sufficed for the older routers

Regards

Phil


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Phil P said:


> I've just taken a look at my 240 volt 50Hz MOF177/2 and found that it has a rating of 7.8A 1850 watts at 50~60Hz so I'll have a look at my 110 volt MOF177e (a Typ 4) tomorrow and post the figures on it's rating plate


Sorry I've been so long. I kept forgetting to do this. The answer is that a Typ 4 110volt MOF177e (incidentally rated for use on 50~60Hz) has electrical ratings of 1850 watts and 16A. My DW625EL (110volt 50~60Hz) says exactly the same and all three routers quote speed ranges of 8,000 to 20,000rpm so I suspect that your router "unthrottled" would be running at 20k



oldmill said:


> The brownish bakolite collar that fits over the top is also damaged but the unit still runs ok at one speed only, I think about 15,000 rpm based on the amperage draw. The soft start function is fine. I am not sure of the bakolite collar purpose other that to sense armature speed for the controller.


I missed that earlier, too. The "collar" sounds like part 249067-01 which DW refer to as a "wheel". It actually contains a small piece of metal to one side which provides the pulse picked up by the sensor in the speed controller PCB. It's one of those annoying parts which almost always seems to break when you strip down the top end of a MOF177e/DW625E (at least it does for me). Those are only £4.50 or so (or about 1/3 of what I pay for a set of bearings). 

Regards

Phil

PS Any joy with yours?


----------



## haplea82 (Jan 28, 2012)

hello guys! I have a elu mof 177/2 router and would like to replace the PC board however the guy who I bought it from took the old PC Board and wired the router direct. It works fine this way I would like to have the variable speed. Since he took it out I have no idea were all the wires go on the PC Board, if anyone knows please let me know. Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just get the box below and get your speed control back but not to sure about what voltage you use in Romania..

Router Speed Control

==



haplea82 said:


> hello guys! I have a elu mof 177/2 router and would like to replace the PC board however the guy who I bought it from took the old PC Board and wired the router direct. It works fine this way I would like to have the variable speed. Since he took it out I have no idea were all the wires go on the PC Board, if anyone knows please let me know. Thanks


----------



## haplea82 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link
my english is not good, so I did not come understand
I have new PC board but I do not know to connect because the old owner removed the cables that came to him
so I do not know what is the meaning of the 3 connectors on the PC board and where they need to be connected
in Romania use 220V/50Hz
sorry for my english


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Just get the box below and get your speed control back but not to sure about what voltage you use in Romania.


Awww, c'mon Bob. Of course you know! They're on _proper_ mains electricity, 220/240 volts @ 50Hz just like the rest of the civilised world :sarcastic: So 115 volt US electrical stuff isn't appropriate.



haplea82 said:


> I have new PC board but I do not know to connect because the old owner removed the cables that came to him
> so I do not know what is the meaning of the 3 connectors on the PC board and where they need to be connected


Hi there

Well the MOF177e I have sitting on the desk in front of me has no less than *5* wires going into it, 3 red and two black. The black ones go to the capacitor (part #	868120-00). It's a bit difficult for me to describe the red cables, but the one nearest to the speed dial takes the cable which comes up from the right hand side of the motor field. This is the flat tab nearest the inside of the speed controller. In line with that, but inboard a second red wire runs down to the rearmost of the on/off switch contactors whilst the last red wire runs from the frontmost on/off switch connector. I've pulled the tops off two MOF177es (a typ 2 and a typ 4) and they are almost identical in wiring layout. Can't post a photograph now, but I'll take a photo in the morning and post it as in this instance I cannot think how else to describe the wiring.

Regards

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

I don't know it all I never been over the pond  ( to Romania)

But can't he use one of the neat items you spoke about to change it over by just plugging it into a outlet..


==




Phil P said:


> Awww, c'mon Bob. Of course you know! They're on _proper_ mains electricity, 220/240 volts @ 50Hz just like the rest of the civilised world :sarcastic: So 115 volt US electrical stuff isn't appropriate.
> 
> 
> Hi there
> ...


----------



## haplea82 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for information
an edifying picture would be appreciated
a picture says more than 1000 words
in my ELU capacitor does not exist
but I think it is only used to reduce radio interference
110v/220v have both advantages and disadvantages


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

I just have my 177e / 02 / 230V in pieces  How large photos can I post here?


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the electrical stuff.... Let me know if you need more.


----------



## haplea82 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you Jan , thank you so much
can you tell me , please, what value and what voltage is written on the capacitor. the green connected with black cables
Thanks in advance
Eugen


----------



## janaf (Jan 28, 2012)

No problem! 

It is 0.33uF and must be of the X2 (or Y2) type. A 0.27uF, 0.39uF, 0.47uF would work fine too.

X2 / Y2 means they are safety approved for mains connection. X is for phase to phase, or phase to neutral in a one phase system. Y2 are a higher rating, approved for live to ground connection: if the cap breaks down it must never conduct to ground, which You may be in contact with. 

The MKT marking means it is a polyester cap but that is not important. Some X / Y caps are instead of the polyprop (MKP) type which is a "better" grade for high frequency filtering but MKP are usually significantly larger for the same capacitance.

This particular cap is of the German ERO brand which is a classic. They used green for MKT, blue for MKP and red for MKC, polycarbonate caps. 

If you are a true nerd and want this exact cap I may be able to get some. I had a shelf full of capacitors that I gave a way recently but I can get them back. I am quite sure this exact type was there 

That's all from Cap-school for today.


----------



## haplea82 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you Jan


----------

